

Income Inequality: Perception and Reality - chestnut-tree
http://www.iwkoeln.de/__extendedmedia_resources/176927/index.html

======
timtas
Hopefully you notice that this data offers little insight independent of:

    
    
        1. absolute income
        2. income mobility
        3. net migration
    

How does, for example, the middle tier in Poland compare to the bottom tier in
the U.S.? If our goal is to minimize envy, we don't need to know this.

How do other countries compare to the U.S. in terms of net inflow of unskilled
immigrants?

How many people in each country move at least one quintile in their lifetime?
In the U.S. it's about 25%. What is it in France?

------
eevilspock
_" The Americans are unique: They are the only ones who underestimate the size
of their bottom class."_

More unfortunate evidence of American hubris and delusions of grandeur. I say
this as an American.

